# Steroids



## greenie

Have you ladies been prescribed steroids for maturing the twins' lungs? I'm not sure if it's policy in every hospital?

If so, what was it like? I've just picked up the prescription and find myself reluctant to take them. Mainly because they stop you from sleeping and the consultant said that since I was only getting 3-4 hrs a night I should expect not to sleep AT ALL for 48 hours!!! Apparently though you feel quite good, like you don't need sleep. Any negative side effects?

Any experiences? :flower:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I don't know what they are talking about. My steroids were like a happy drug and I found myself exceptionally happy. In fact, my body was so pain-free and babies relaxed that I managed the most sleep (at least 6-7 hours) after I took my shots. Four days after my second shot was administered, however, the happy drug wore off and I was back to 3-4 hours sleep. The pain in my ribs also returned. :growlmad:

I can't wait to get the second round of steroids at 33-34weeks because I need to feel that good again. Reading back, I realise I sound like a drug addict :blush:


----------



## JynxPhD

I had my two steroid shots last weekend. It was horrible for me. I have GD and they spiked my blood sugars as high as they have ever been. I had severe joint pain in my hips and knees for 2 days too. I was aggitated and got maybe 2 hours sleep a night for a couple nights. Then suddenly all the side effects were gone about 24 hours after my second shot.


----------



## Deux

I'm 28 almost 29 weeks (don't know how to add the pregnancy ticker thingy)...no one has even mentioned steroids to me?.?. What is the perscription called?


----------



## greenie

Dexamethasone, although there are other types I think. Like I mentioned, I don't think its policy in all hospitals. Maybe ask your midwife or doctor? Are you in the uk? Maybe they won't bother now you've got this far, I think its around 30 ish weeks the lungs really come on in the babies.
Anyone else? I'm secretly hoping for lots of replies like i-am-livid's! I hate taking tablets and scared of a reaction!


----------



## Laura2919

I had them and they didnt affect me at all! I had one injection in my bum one day and then 24hrs later I had the other. They hurt but that was it. Just a few minutes and then the pain goes. I cant say they changed anything about me but they did do the job for the girls which I was so happy about!


----------



## Laura2919

Deux said:


> I'm 28 almost 29 weeks (don't know how to add the pregnancy ticker thingy)...no one has even mentioned steroids to me?.?. What is the perscription called?

You would only be given these if you have a threatened pre term labour hun.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I know some people have bad experiences, but for most there is nothing much to it. My prescription was for Decasone (brand name), but of course it contains Dexamethasone Phosphate. Like Laura, I took a 12mg injection in the bum and took another 12mg after 24 hours later. Apart from the discomfort of the needle, I didn't feel any pain once shot was over. I had mine at 28 weeks, but like I said, my OB says the same procedure will be repeated around 33-34 weeks.

@Deux: I suggest you ask your MW or doctor about it. My OB says he prescibes it to all his patients expecting twins because there is always some threat of pre-term labour with multiples.


----------



## JynxPhD

Mine were Betamethasone shots. I only got mine because I have an irritable uterus (constant Braxton hicks contractions) and I can't stop working for another 4 weeks. Mine weren't necessary but an optional precaution for my own piece if mind in case they are born early. It's not standard in the US to give them automatically to moms carrying multiples.


----------



## greenie

I think it might be common practice over here in multiple pregnancies.
I've got tablets not injections (thankfully) - going to take them tomorrow when I've nor got any work on


----------



## JynxPhD

Good luck with them. I've taken these steroids when not pregnant and not had any adverse reactions. Hopefully, you will sail through them. I figure as bad as it was, now I know all my babies' lungs will be stronger if born early. 

Wait I just noticed our twins are due on the same day right, Oct 16?


----------



## greenie

yes! well, according to the hospital its the 18th, I make it the 16th, but I'm working towards a 37 week goal post which would mean late september. What about you? I get the impression they're anti-induction in the states, preferring to let you go full term? 
Do you know what you're having?


----------



## genies girl

never been mentioned to me at all?


----------



## JynxPhD

greenie said:


> yes! well, according to the hospital its the 18th, I make it the 16th, but I'm working towards a 37 week goal post which would mean late september. What about you? I get the impression they're anti-induction in the states, preferring to let you go full term?
> Do you know what you're having?

I'm having a boy and a girl. Pretty exciting as it will be my last pregnancy. I am aiming to make it to 37 weeks too. My specialist said 36 weeks is what he wants. I think it's pretty standard to induce twins here between 36-38weeks. Both of my doctors have said no good comes from twins staying in utero past 38 weeks. 

I actually think the US is induction happy for all pregnancies! I have never known anyone to go past 40 weeks in the past few years. Everyone gets induced early or on their due date around here. We are a very impatient country, I think. I just want these 2 to make it to term (36 weeks is term for twins but I would prefer to keep them in till 37) so they can come home with us.


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt even know they came in tablet form :rofl: lol. 
I only had my injections because I went into labour. Not because of anything else. They managed to stop the labour and they gave me the injection then had one 24 hrs later and the twins were born 3 days later so I dont think its common practice I think its when threatened labour is there. Maybe yours arent for that!


----------



## Deux

Oh, ok...I'm in the US so I guess it's not as common, thanks!


----------



## JynxPhD

Deux said:


> Oh, ok...I'm in the US so I guess it's not as common, thanks!

It's not here. They usually wait until preterm labor is threatened here before they give them. I only got them because I have a poor pregnancy history and the drs know my husband is recovering from a bone marrow transplant which causes me a lot of stress. Also, apparently I am old (34!) so that increases my risk of preterm labor even though I carried my daughter to term.


----------



## vineyard

Deux said:


> Oh, ok...I'm in the US so I guess it's not as common, thanks!

In the US they don't do it unless you start having signs of labor before 35 weeks, or go into labor. They monitored me so closely (weekly by 30 weeks) that if my cervix would have started to change then they would had given them. But, they aren't necessary unless you deliver before 35 weeks.


----------



## phamony

28weeks n two day pregnant, had my
1st shot, wil go for the nst tomorow
I kinda like the feeling, didnt hurt @ all.


----------



## Twinsonboard

I got the shots when I was 26 weeks because of thinning cervix and funneling. I did them at the hospital in my rearend which was uncomfortable for about an hr.
Now I'm 28 weeks.


----------



## babybx2

I am in the UK and have ID twins. C section booked for 36wks which will be 19th May. I am having 2 sterioid shots first will be on the 13th May during my pre op assessment. Then the 2nd is 48hrs after I think.


----------



## ProudMom2Be

my first round of steroids was at 25 weeks and then again at 27 weeks and just started another round yesterday and 28 weeks idk y he ordered the last two so close together but he did i will be 29 weeks on sunday. it may b cuz my twins are mono and at very high risk for coming any time now


----------

